# Ships in Bottles....Question ?



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Can any of you modelers give me some advice on a good medium for modeling the sea base for a ship in a bottle? I would like it to be as realistic as possible. I've tried the internet but find that a little confusing. At this stage I am undecided as to whether to bed the ship model into the sea or glue to the medium once it is dry. Any directions would be appreciated.

The thumbnail shows the completed sailing vessel.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Traditionally, window glazing putty, mixed with blue ink was the preferred medium. Can you still get it? I, like most have aluminium, window frames! The "sea" can be made up of rolls which are then smoothed/melded to produce waves. Wake, bow spray and hull ripples are added last. However, the sea should be formed around the hull, which is then removed leaving the profile in the sea. The sea can then be touched up with oil paints. when everything is ready, the completed ship is inserted and fixed in place, masts raised, etc. Good tools can be made with lengths of coat hanger wire. to paint, very long handle brushes are good or an adaption using another length of coat hanger.

I hope that this is useful.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Good luck getting the model into that Marmite jar, Nova Scotian. The Marmite would make a good water base if the setting is the Yarra River though.

John T.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

I used putty mixed with a little blue paint (whilst wearing a strong pair of rubber gloves) worked for me. I always found the tricky bit emptying the bottles. (exclam)

My ambition was to put the spanish armarda into a thermometer.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

hi, i allways use linseed oil putty, mixed with prussian blue artists oil paint, , make a ball of it mixed to gether, then roll it out on newspaper untill the stickyness disappears, u can paint white crests on the waves after the putty is inside, with a artists paint brush with a bent angled head, but when the model is finished leave it to set as if u leave it at an angle when finished, the putty will creep untill horizontal , leave oil marks inside glass bottle, STORES


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thanks for the Advice*

Many thanks, guys, for the information. At the moment I am experimenting with ready-mix tile grout. I'll let you know how I get on.

Cheers


----------

